# tons of blocks today at dla5



## imfatandold (Sep 26, 2017)

YES! did you guys get some?


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Reason: Many regular drivers already maxed out.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

oicu812 said:


> Reason: Many regular drivers already maxed out.


our 40 hour cap has been off for weeks in SF, and idk why .. it's not even busy.


----------



## Tank_Driver (Sep 30, 2017)

imfatandold said:


> YES! did you guys get some?


Payday tomorrow too.


----------



## imfatandold (Sep 26, 2017)

Tank_Driver said:


> Payday tomorrow too.


WOOT WOOT 72 dollars lol i was being sarcastic about tons of blocks. DLA5 has been dead all week. pretty much just desperate people doing night blocks. DLA5 went from 80 dollars for a 4 hour block back when it started to 72 t0 3 hour blocks now all i see is night blocks for 2 and 2.5 hours. and people are still swooping those up. think its time to bite the bullet and go fulltime =( part time with a gig was fun while it lasted.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Try E LA. 8-12 offers since 9:50.


----------



## impoorlikeyou (May 24, 2017)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Try E LA. 8-12 offers since 9:50.


East LA sounds like fun does amazon include a .45 and bullet proof vest over there?


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Ya they have them in the vending machines. The worker swipes there badge and hand it to you, safety book included. But you still have to buy the Amo.


----------



## qshi (Sep 12, 2017)

Guys, How can I receive blocks from different stations? I always receive blocks from one station.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

qshi said:


> Guys, How can I receive blocks from different stations? I always receive blocks from one station.


If you are out of Riverside you only see Riverside. If you want multiple warehouse offers you have to switch to Chino.


----------



## qshi (Sep 12, 2017)

If I want to switch to Chino, do I have to contact Amazon or set up on app by myself?


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

You have to email support and request a transfer


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Hawthorne, East LA, Rosemead, Irvine, Chino, and supposedly Anaheim, which is really in Buena Park, smh....

So just ask for Rose Mead and you'll be fine.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

You forgot DLA1 Inglewood or Burbank when it opens next year.


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

They're opening a warehouse in Burbank next year? Good... I hate driving all the way to Burbank from Chatsworth. Hope the Burbank warehouse takes over Sun Valley, North Hollywood, and Sherman Oaks routes.


----------



## imfatandold (Sep 26, 2017)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Ya they have them in the vending machines. The worker swipes there badge and hand it to you, safety book included. But you still have to buy the Amo.


so its like a video game? you have to choose your load out before you head out to deliver? sounds awesome


----------



## wb6vpm (Mar 27, 2016)

hahaha


----------

